# Is 13.2hh too small for me?



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm looking at a mustang mare that is 13.2hh but stocky. She could easily carry me (130lbs), but I just wanted to see if 13.2 would look silly? I'm 5'4". Does anyone have any pictures of them on a >14hh horse/pony? Picture is her, but I'm not sure how tall the lady riding her is. Thanks!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No, she shouldn't be too small for you. Mustangs are pretty well known for having a good sized barrel that will take up a fair amount of leg and she seems like that type. I am only slightly bigger than you and have ridden horses that were smaller than her comfortably (unfortunately, I have no pictures). She looks like a very sweet mare.

If this will make you feel any better, this is my brother (6'1") on his little 14.1 hand QH. I don't think he looks silly. He's in blue on the brown horse.


----------



## DarkBucephalus (May 29, 2011)

I don't think it's too small at all to be honest.

I'm 5'3 and my horse was 13HH, I didn't look or feel too tall for her (atleast imo) She felt like a really good height for my size.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Depends on what you want to do with her. If she's mostly to be a pleasure and trail horse, I don't think you have any concerns. If you're planning on showing; you might want to get an unbiased opinion on the fit.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's me on my 14.1h stocky qh/paint  I'm 5'1" 115lbs, for reference.

http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...627323110691_626405690_19235555_6378966_n.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

As long as she can carry your weight nothing wrong or funny about smaller horse (plus those chunky ones usually look bigger than they are). My qh is 14'3, I'm 5'8+. I don't think I look funny or my horse looks too small. :wink:


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

I highly doubt you would look silly on him. Horses can have 20% of their body weight on them at a time! 
I'm 5''1 and my horse is around 12.3hh. 
Here's a photo:


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Sounds like a good fit!


----------

